# [SOLVED] Wireless works, wired does not.



## Qazwwx (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay, for the past few months, my wired connection has been flat out failing on my DELL XPS, but wireless was okay. At the time I had a D-Link WBR-1310 router, and I assumed it was the router failing.

Today, I spent $190 on a new Linksys EA4500 router, and I have the same problem. Any suggestions on what to do? (I'll be keeping the Linksys, as it's overall a better router)

I have tried using different cables and still, it fails.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*








and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.


Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


----------



## Qazwwx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Riley>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Stephen-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tb.shawcable.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-AC-BA-B1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-AC-BA-B1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tb.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-A9-82-AC-BA-B0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b971:fe63:cf0d:68be%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.128(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : September-02-12 11:09:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : September-03-12 11:09:28 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 244099458
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-92-E1-A7-14-FE-B5-B7-35-9B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:4860:4860::8844
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-B7-35-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d4ac:25ff:89e2:ff1e%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.255.30(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236256949
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-92-E1-A7-14-FE-B5-B7-35-9B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:4860:4860::8844
192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {72840006-5D95-46D4-91BD-4F6DDC4FA311}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{243B73DD-C98F-4874-8E82-F7A5F1526C5C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.tb.shawcable.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {801FF139-AA5F-47D2-B083-CDCCD2559C73}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tb.shawcable.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2DD66973-2A52-4AE2-80A9-2ACE9DA0D65C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6B5783F4-3FC0-4A7D-9068-5A8EDCFD7D7A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Riley>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*



> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-FE-B5-B7-35-9B
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No * <=========*
> ...


You do not have the wired adaptor set to automatically acquire an IP address . . change that and then Please turn the wireless off and post another ipconfig report.

Change TCP/IP settings


----------



## Qazwwx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

I read the page, but I don't understand how to change it


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

How far did you get?


----------



## Qazwwx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

I read it, but I don't know which connector to change the properties of...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

From Network and Sharing Center/Change adapter settings > right click on Local Area Connection > click on Properties/(TCP/IPv4)/Properties and tick the radio button to *Obtain an IP address automatically*

Tick the box to *Validate settings upon exit* and that should come with "....couldn't find any problems" as you close off the boxes.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*



Qazwwx said:


> I read it, but I don't know which connector to change the properties of...


This one:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection


----------



## Qazwwx (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

@Tomken15

That worked!


Thank you both very very much! What a wonderful community here. :flowers:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless works, wired does not.*

Great!! Thanks for posting abck!


----------

